# Kanger Subtank Plus



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Looks good @Rob Fisher 
Here we go again...


----------



## JW Flynn (5/4/15)

hmm, got the mini for the wife, i may just go for this if I don't like the KUI, still on it's way  dont see myself not liking it, but I have been dripping since I got off the twisps, and it's a nightmare in traffic, lol... literally sometimes hope I catch the lights red to drip, hehe 

The KUI / This tank would be a great alternative for traveling....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/4/15)

I'm sure if we wait a week or two after this releases, they will announce the Subtank Plus mini.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

